# Hop Combinations



## AntCoop (11/9/09)

Hi guys.

I have done a few extract brews with 2 or 3 different hops and been really impressed with what's been made flavor wise. 

Best so far was a light amber malt (liquid) with a can of wheat malt (coopers) with some caramalt steeped with Simcoe , Amarillo, and Cascade.

I had beers with these hops individually but when combined in this batch really tasted better together IMO.

Thought It would make a good thread to ask if anyone has any combo's they like with hops for any particular styles they brew.

Coops :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bizier (11/9/09)

Palisades and Columbus was my last beer involving a kit and it was a ripper.

I like to brew with one schedule eg. one hop as bittering + small flavour, tiny aroma, the other hop as large flavour and aroma. Then do another brew with the ratios reversed. I haven't been too scientific about it all, but it gives you a good ballpark idea of what you like to put where.


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

fuggles early, styrian late in bitters and milds. Bramling cross early, with Styrian and bramling cross, equal amounts late in a bitter. german NB early, fuggle late in bitter, mild, Australian pale. All of the aforementioned on their own in the respective beers. Simcoe early, brambling @20 and cascade (or cascade/bramling or just bramling on it's own) @ 5 in a hybrid red/amber. 

favourite would have to be the bramling/styrian combo, though. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nick JD (12/9/09)

Southern Cross and B Saaz. 

Galaxy and Pacific Jade.

BTW - I don't brew to "styles", just sniff and mix ... sometimes it works, sometimes I invite friends around.


----------



## CDJ (12/9/09)

Last one was Cacade (bittering and bit for aroma, flavour) + Willamette (more for flavour and aroma, dry hopping), APA style. Great combination IMO.


----------



## yardy (12/9/09)

Mt Hood & Columbus 
Perle, Simcoe & Amarillo 
Northern Brewer, Hallertauer & Tettnang
Styrian, Fuggles & EKG (in that order)

cheers


----------



## cozmocracker (26/9/09)

im looking at doing an APA and have available, amarillo, cascade, chinook, and northern brewer hops ( i also have EKG, northdown, galaxy and tettnanger). i have done a number of very nice brews with amarillo and cascade so am looking at trying out the chinook and northern brewer hops, will these two go well together, or would i be better trying them separately with something else?

cheers in advance cozmo


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

Both very high aa but I've only ever used NB for bittering (and not with chinook). Chinook has a kind of pine (as in the tree) characteristic.


----------



## BoilerBoy (26/9/09)

IMHO i'd use the NB for bittering, the Amarillo & Cascade for flavour and Aroma along with some Chinnok as a late addition probably around 5 min.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## cozmocracker (26/9/09)

thanks both manticle and boilerboy, but i want to avoid using amarillo and cascade if possible, i want to be able to use northern brewer or chinook, so if anyone has a great recipe using either please let me know.


----------



## manticle (26/9/09)

I made a partial american brown using chinook and cascade.

The grain bill was similar to my AG american brown which is in the db (obviously with extracts in place of some of the malt).

Mainly used cascade for bittering and had some fresh chinook flowers for dry hopping.

IBU and flavour additions can be worked out to suit but basically:

ale malt - 70%
munich malt- 17%
Biscuit malt - 5%
Crystal malt - 5%
Choc malt - 3%

Bitter to anything between 30 and 45 IBU, good dose of flavouring additions, dry hop with chinook. Could just as well dry hop with cascade instead though. If you prefer something paler then drop out the choc and make the crystal a light one.


----------



## newguy (27/9/09)

Chinook can be quite harsh to some people if used late in the boil (flavour & aroma additions). I know one guy who swears he can tell if chinook was used for the bittering addition as well as, he says, it tastes very 'fishy'. Northern brewer is another love-it-or-hate-it hop. It's very minty and has aggressive/harsh overtones. If you can find a bottle of Anchor Steam beer, try it as it's hopped with nothing but NB.

To be honest I can't see NB + chinook being a good combination, but I really don't like NB at all so my opinion is going to be biased.


----------



## Screwtop (27/9/09)

IPA, Galaxy and Fuggle and Super Alpha and Fuggle. Pale Ale, EKG And Styrian, Fuggle and Bramling Cross, Super Alpha and Cascade.


----------



## Damian44 (27/9/09)

What two hops work well together in a Lager?

Does anyone know what hops are used in the Coopers Heritage Lager kit? 

TYVM


----------



## Maple (27/9/09)

Chinook would be one of my Fav hops, and find that I pair this with Rye. The other hops that I use depend on the remaining malt bill. That's how I build alot of my recipes, Rye + Chinook, then what do I want it to come out as....American brown, I'll use some Base, some Spec malts/crystal, and figure out what other hop aromas I want.

As for straight up hop pairing, I like Centennial + Columbus, or US Northern brewer + mt Hood and willamette (sp)

If you want layering, I've got a six hop IPA I love which has Columbus/centennial(bittering) +NB/Mt hood(30 +20mins)+simcoe/cascade(45+25+15) and then individual cascade hopping at 10, 5, and 2, with Columbus at knock-out. Pale malt ~60% Rye ~ 22% Munich II and Carared at 8% each and balance in wheat. OG shoot for ~1068 and set your IBU to whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## cozmocracker (27/9/09)

this is what i have been thinking,

4kg pale malt
1kg vienna malt
250g carared

60 northern brewer 15g
15 chinook 15g
10 northern brewer 15g
5 chinook 15g
0 chinook 15g

yeast us-05

so from what i understand, chinook is piney and NB is minty, that could work, couldnt it? 

maple, i do like the sound of your recipe, maybe next time, and i wish i had some rye available for todays brew session.


----------



## manticle (27/9/09)

Damian44 said:


> What two hops work well together in a Lager?
> 
> Does anyone know what hops are used in the Coopers Heritage Lager kit?
> 
> TYVM



Hallertauer and tettnanger, hallertauer and saaz, tettnanger and saaz. Equally you can bitter to required level with high aa hops and just use one of those for flavour and aroma additions. They all have a subtlety that you don't want to overshadow.


----------



## glaab (27/9/09)

The best combo Iv'e made [to my liking] so far would have to be Simcoe and Amarillo in an APA :icon_drool2:


----------



## DKS (29/9/09)

ATM Im liking NB, either / or, Brewers gold with Hal or tet late especially in lager/ lawnmowers. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------

